# McGinty on a dreary evening



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Cool weather and overcast skies almost kept me indoors this evening, but I did put an Okuma 7/8 Magnitude reel loaded with a WF5F Rio line and a fluorocarbon furled leader on an inexpensive (Scientific Anglers) 5/6 wt rod yesterday and could hear it crying to be tested. 

A short trip to the local lake soon had me smiling at the performance of that rod/reel/line combo. Very comfortable, well balanced combination, and the rod was loading great with the 5 wt line. For once my casting was actually looking good. 

Tied on a #16 McGinty, put it out in deeper water (4-5' - it's a shallow lake), stripped it in very slowly, and....................


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

nice I'm a big fan of sunfish on the flyrod they are so forgiving when you do make a bad cast


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Sweet Report!!


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Always great to get out in late season especially with new gear.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I was mostly just trying to find a combination to use in the wind with the 5wt. 

My 3wt is a lot better suited to panfish, but wind can make casting far too interesting for me.

It sure is a lot more fun when you can actually catch something when you're practicing casting, though.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

wabi said:


> I was mostly just trying to find a combination to use in the wind with the 5wt.
> 
> My 3wt is a lot better suited to panfish, but wind can make casting far too interesting for me.
> 
> It sure is a lot more fun when you can actually catch something when you're practicing casting, though.


On windy days I take the 6 weight for gills and enjoy.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Just learn how to cast your 3wt in the wind. I would not even think of going heavier on them as it just take all fun out of the doin it on a 3wt. Adjusting your angle with the wind is key.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

One evening last week when the weather was warm (Monday I think) I took some of my version of a McGinty to a local lake and harassed some gills on my 3wt. I tied mine using ice dub for the body instead of using chenille. I did 2 bands each of yellow and black UV ice dub with a red wool tail and goose quill wings, it worked 'em over!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

wabi said:


> My 3wt is a lot better suited to panfish, but wind can make casting far too interesting for me.







Double haaaaaaaaaaaul!


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

You can haul the #3 all you want when the wind is blowing over the upground reservoir. I just cast the heavier line.


----------

